# Two Reasons Africa Is So Wretchedly Poor



## Deplorable Yankee

Sep 03 2019
Two Reasons Africa Is So Wretchedly Poor

One reason Africa is so wretchedly poor is that it has embraced Big Government. An unusually bright woman named Magatte Wade has an important insight into why Africa is so dysfunctional:

“People complain about corruption as if corruption is a root problem. I say no. Corruption is also a natural consequence of stupid senseless idiot laws.”

Another problem is do-gooder virtue-signaling of the time indulged in by TOMS. John Stossel illustrates:
If you disagree with the chunk black lady youre racist !
Only Capitalism and deregulation  can save the world! 
Two Reasons Africa Is So Wretchedly Poor - Moonbattery


----------



## Death Angel

I was just going to post this! He makes a great case.

The part about do-gooder American shoe companies who give FREE SHOES to Africans, and in the process puts a local shoemaker with 15 employees out of business was revealing.

We will be in the same boat if we keep letting big government interference in the free market.


----------



## EduardBernstein

Africa's what Republicans want for America. High corruption, lots of war, lack of education, low taxes, lack of police, lack of healthcare, lots of guns.


----------



## Flash

The real reason is only one word and it starts with an "N" and ends with an "O".


----------



## Death Angel

EduardBernstein said:


> Africa's what Republicans want for America. High corruption, lots of war, lack of education, low taxes, lack of police, lack of healthcare, lots of guns.


Projecting again?

This is what happens when you over regulate small business. You choke the golden goose and still expect it to lay golden eggs to fund your government programs.


----------



## rightwinger

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Sep 03 2019
> Two Reasons Africa Is So Wretchedly Poor
> 
> One reason Africa is so wretchedly poor is that it has embraced Big Government. An unusually bright woman named Magatte Wade has an important insight into why Africa is so dysfunctional:
> 
> “People complain about corruption as if corruption is a root problem. I say no. Corruption is also a natural consequence of stupid senseless idiot laws.”
> 
> Another problem is do-gooder virtue-signaling of the time indulged in by TOMS. John Stossel illustrates:
> If you disagree with the chunk black lady youre racist !
> Only Capitalism and deregulation  can save the world!
> Two Reasons Africa Is So Wretchedly Poor - Moonbattery


Somalia is big government?


----------



## rightwinger

Africa is poor because their resources have been raped by capitalists


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

EduardBernstein said:


> Africa's what Republicans want for America. High corruption, lots of war, lack of education, low taxes, lack of police, lack of healthcare, lots of guns.



It looks like you've got the lack of education part all wrapped up.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Deplorable Yankee said:


> One reason Africa is so wretchedly poor is that it has embraced Big Government.



What African nation, aside from possibly South Africa, has embraced big government.

Africa is poor because of corruption coinciding with a lack of education, plain and simple.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Death Angel said:


> I was just going to post this! He makes a great case.
> 
> The part about do-gooder American shoe companies who give FREE SHOES to Africans, and in the process puts a local shoemaker with 15 employees out of business was revealing.
> 
> We will be in the same boat if we keep letting big government interference in the free market.


Friggin do gooders eh !
as long as the left wing morons feel good it doesnt matter to them how many poor people they put of of work


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> One reason Africa is so wretchedly poor is that it has embraced Big Government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What African nation, aside from possibly South Africa, has embraced big government.
> 
> Africa is poor because of corruption coinciding with a lack of education, plain and simple.
Click to expand...


the former Rhodesia for starters ....the country that begged the kulack I mean white farmers to come back
but if you listen again its big gov and REGULATIONS...especially ridiculous business squashing one that are the problem

ANd she would be right

I was a rag man who worked both low ,high and everything in between   ends of the industry
On the export end in the 90's when i would listen to the jobbers horror stories of exporting into west africa ....from containers seized for absolutely no reason ( both customer and Seller would be bitching especially when thier was an L/C involved with the transaction ).....or i would offer them a  2nd or 3rd lots of camo to the guys just exporting to west Africa. they'd go " no i cant use it if  my customers get caught with camo will be jailed" ...and probably tortured to death

It wouldn't matter if it was a 15 denier tricot that the savages used for mosquito netting or just a cotton  camo to make garments
Their are tons of African buyers ( these are small manufactures ) still around but they no longer buy from London and NYC theyre in the far east now.

Theyre not micro business like the shoe makers in the video.  its what the real definition of a small business or buyer is   they drop 100 grand to 5 million like its nuttin


----------



## Muhammed

rightwinger said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sep 03 2019
> Two Reasons Africa Is So Wretchedly Poor
> 
> One reason Africa is so wretchedly poor is that it has embraced Big Government. An unusually bright woman named Magatte Wade has an important insight into why Africa is so dysfunctional:
> 
> “People complain about corruption as if corruption is a root problem. I say no. Corruption is also a natural consequence of stupid senseless idiot laws.”
> 
> Another problem is do-gooder virtue-signaling of the time indulged in by TOMS. John Stossel illustrates:
> If you disagree with the chunk black lady youre racist !
> Only Capitalism and deregulation  can save the world!
> Two Reasons Africa Is So Wretchedly Poor - Moonbattery
> 
> 
> 
> Somalia is big government?
Click to expand...

Somalia has not recovered from socialism.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*The third world countries are poor because they are corrupt, they do not understand or respect property rights, they elect politicians who promise them free stuff......waaaaaait, that is also going on in our Democrat run cities*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Flash said:


> The real reason is only one word and it starts with an "N" and ends with an "O".



No?


----------



## IM2

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Sep 03 2019
> Two Reasons Africa Is So Wretchedly Poor
> 
> One reason Africa is so wretchedly poor is that it has embraced Big Government. An unusually bright woman named Magatte Wade has an important insight into why Africa is so dysfunctional:
> 
> “People complain about corruption as if corruption is a root problem. I say no. Corruption is also a natural consequence of stupid senseless idiot laws.”
> 
> Another problem is do-gooder virtue-signaling of the time indulged in by TOMS. John Stossel illustrates:
> If you disagree with the chunk black lady youre racist !
> Only Capitalism and deregulation  can save the world!
> Two Reasons Africa Is So Wretchedly Poor - Moonbattery


Stossel is wrong.


----------



## Taz

Africa has too many coons.


----------



## miketx

EduardBernstein said:


> Africa's what Republicans want for America. High corruption, lots of war, lack of education, low taxes, lack of police, lack of healthcare, lots of guns.


----------



## Dick Foster

Africa is poor because Africans as a whole aren't very bright. That's the beginning and end of it. While human kind may have started in Africa's rift valley human mental development stalled in Africa because they were not mentally challenged  by the environment as they were by climates found further north.


----------



## captkaos

rightwinger said:


> Africa is poor because their resources have been raped by capitalists



There is a sucker born everyday! White men bought Long Island for some beads and trinkets. Someone thought it was a good deal and got something for something. They should learn to make better deals. No Capitalists In Africa or just unsuccessful ones? The latter I would guess! Someone in Africa made money! Govt corruption and Socialism are their problems to solve.


----------



## captkaos

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> One reason Africa is so wretchedly poor is that it has embraced Big Government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What African nation, aside from possibly South Africa, has embraced big government.
> 
> Africa is poor because of corruption coinciding with a lack of education, plain and simple.
Click to expand...


Keep the people stupid and dependent on Govt is a Socialist Govt Utopia. If the villagers get out of line, hire some Thugs to go and wipe out their village and claim it was the "opposition" attacking innocent villagers. Maybe some sucker country will send Relief supplies and money to fight the Opposition. Cha Ching!!!!


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

IM2 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sep 03 2019
> Two Reasons Africa Is So Wretchedly Poor
> 
> One reason Africa is so wretchedly poor is that it has embraced Big Government. An unusually bright woman named Magatte Wade has an important insight into why Africa is so dysfunctional:
> 
> “People complain about corruption as if corruption is a root problem. I say no. Corruption is also a natural consequence of stupid senseless idiot laws.”
> 
> Another problem is do-gooder virtue-signaling of the time indulged in by TOMS. John Stossel illustrates:
> If you disagree with the chunk black lady youre racist !
> Only Capitalism and deregulation  can save the world!
> Two Reasons Africa Is So Wretchedly Poor - Moonbattery
> 
> 
> 
> Stossel is wrong.
Click to expand...



and the lip balm lady ?


----------



## IM2

Colonization fucked up Africa.


----------



## Bush92

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Sep 03 2019
> Two Reasons Africa Is So Wretchedly Poor
> 
> One reason Africa is so wretchedly poor is that it has embraced Big Government. An unusually bright woman named Magatte Wade has an important insight into why Africa is so dysfunctional:
> 
> “People complain about corruption as if corruption is a root problem. I say no. Corruption is also a natural consequence of stupid senseless idiot laws.”
> 
> Another problem is do-gooder virtue-signaling of the time indulged in by TOMS. John Stossel illustrates:
> If you disagree with the chunk black lady youre racist !
> Only Capitalism and deregulation  can save the world!
> Two Reasons Africa Is So Wretchedly Poor - Moonbattery


Also, there are just so many Africans. Don’t know if they are capable of governing themselves and running an economy.


----------



## Bush92

IM2 said:


> Colonization fucked up Africa.


Africans fucked-up Africa.


----------



## Bush92

rightwinger said:


> Africa is poor because their resources have been raped by capitalists


Africa is poor because it is a culture based on tribal differences and war lords. Western civilization has nothing to do with African misery.


----------



## IM2

Bush92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colonization fucked up Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> Africans fucked-up Africa.
Click to expand...


Colonization fucked up Africa and here is an example.

The CIA had President Patrice Lumumba of the Cong assassinated because he was about total independence for the Congo, meaning western businesses could no longer control things. The west needed someone who would cooperate with them and they found that person in the form of Mobutu Sese Seko.

And we all know what Mobutu did thanks to the backing from white nations.

You are ignorant about many things Bush. A man should know his limitations.


----------



## longknife

You've all missed - or ignored - a major reason.

Islam.

Muslims are routinely slaughtering thousands of non-believers to include countless innocent school children. I could come up with a dozen stories about it every day from the various news sources I follow.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

IM2 said:


> Colonization fucked up Africa.




which one

Tan Islamic or Pinky European ?


----------



## IM2

Deplorable Yankee said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colonization fucked up Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which one
> 
> Tan Islamic or Pinky European ?
Click to expand...

There was only 1 and it was not tan Islamic.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

IM2 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colonization fucked up Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which one
> 
> Tan Islamic or Pinky European ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was only 1 and it was not tan Islamic.
Click to expand...

if you say so
ignorant suburban cracker


----------



## IM2

longknife said:


> You've all missed - or ignored - a major reason.
> 
> Islam.
> 
> Muslims are routinely slaughtering thousands of non-believers to include countless innocent school children. I could come up with a dozen stories about it every day from the various news sources I follow.


Nobody missed anything.


----------



## IM2

Deplorable Yankee said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colonization fucked up Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which one
> 
> Tan Islamic or Pinky European ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was only 1 and it was not tan Islamic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you say so
> ignorant suburban cracker
Click to expand...


I say so. But you might want to look in the mirror for that second part.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Muslim can actually put together business 
I mean they we're and still are the worlds greatest slave traders


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

IM2 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colonization fucked up Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which one
> 
> Tan Islamic or Pinky European ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was only 1 and it was not tan Islamic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you say so
> ignorant suburban cracker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say so. But you might want to look in the mirror for that second part.
Click to expand...


no need i already know i'm purdy and white
but yet at the same time somehow blacker than you'll ever be  white girl


----------



## protectionist

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Friggin do gooders eh !
> as long as the left wing morons feel good it doesnt matter to them how many poor people they put of of work


That is 100% evident by their consistent and fanatical support of illegal immigration.


----------



## Dragonlady

Death Angel said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa's what Republicans want for America. High corruption, lots of war, lack of education, low taxes, lack of police, lack of healthcare, lots of guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Projecting again?
> 
> This is what happens when you over regulate small business. You choke the golden goose and still expect it to lay golden eggs to fund your government programs.
Click to expand...


Africa countries don't suffer from over-regulation, they suffer from under-regulation.  Pay off the government and do what you please.  Lack of education, constant tribalism, low taxes, lack of healthcare, lots of guns.  Your future awaits.


----------



## rightwinger

Imagine if Africa had been able to keep all the wealth generated from furs, ivory, gold, diamonds, oil

Instead, they were swindled out of it by Europeans


----------



## longknife

rightwinger said:


> Imagine if Africa had been able to keep all the wealth generated from furs, ivory, gold, diamonds, oil
> 
> Instead, they were swindled out of it by Europeans



Of course. Blame Europeans for it.
Totally ignore the Arabs and Moors who stole its lifeblood in slaves and used those who stayed behind to steal the rest of its wealth;.


----------



## rightwinger

longknife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if Africa had been able to keep all the wealth generated from furs, ivory, gold, diamonds, oil
> 
> Instead, they were swindled out of it by Europeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Blame Europeans for it.
> Totally ignore the Arabs and Moors who stole its lifeblood in slaves and used those who stayed behind to steal the rest of its wealth;.
Click to expand...

Yes blame Europeans

The colonized and exploited the continent 

It was not the Moops


----------



## IM2

Muhammed said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sep 03 2019
> Two Reasons Africa Is So Wretchedly Poor
> 
> One reason Africa is so wretchedly poor is that it has embraced Big Government. An unusually bright woman named Magatte Wade has an important insight into why Africa is so dysfunctional:
> 
> “People complain about corruption as if corruption is a root problem. I say no. Corruption is also a natural consequence of stupid senseless idiot laws.”
> 
> Another problem is do-gooder virtue-signaling of the time indulged in by TOMS. John Stossel illustrates:
> If you disagree with the chunk black lady youre racist !
> Only Capitalism and deregulation  can save the world!
> Two Reasons Africa Is So Wretchedly Poor - Moonbattery
> 
> 
> 
> Somalia is big government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somalia has not recovered from socialism.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.

Somalia: How Colonial Powers drove a Country into Chaos - Global Research


----------



## IM2

Deplorable Yankee said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colonization fucked up Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which one
> 
> Tan Islamic or Pinky European ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was only 1 and it was not tan Islamic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you say so
> ignorant suburban cracker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say so. But you might want to look in the mirror for that second part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no need i already know i'm purdy and white
> but yet at the same time somehow blacker than you'll ever be  white girl
Click to expand...


Of course you are.


----------



## Dragonlady

longknife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if Africa had been able to keep all the wealth generated from furs, ivory, gold, diamonds, oil
> 
> Instead, they were swindled out of it by Europeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Blame Europeans for it.
> Totally ignore the Arabs and Moors who stole its lifeblood in slaves and used those who stayed behind to steal the rest of its wealth;.
Click to expand...


Colonialism at it's finest.  Yes the Arabs and Moors took slaves, but the white men took slaves, gold, diamonds, and ivory out of the continent.


----------



## Unkotare

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Sep 03 2019
> Two Reasons Africa Is So Wretchedly Poor....





What part of Africa?


----------



## August West

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Sep 03 2019
> Two Reasons Africa Is So Wretchedly Poor
> 
> One reason Africa is so wretchedly poor is that it has embraced Big Government. An unusually bright woman named Magatte Wade has an important insight into why Africa is so dysfunctional:
> 
> “People complain about corruption as if corruption is a root problem. I say no. Corruption is also a natural consequence of stupid senseless idiot laws.”
> 
> Another problem is do-gooder virtue-signaling of the time indulged in by TOMS. John Stossel illustrates:
> If you disagree with the chunk black lady youre racist !
> Only Capitalism and deregulation  can save the world!
> Two Reasons Africa Is So Wretchedly Poor - Moonbattery


Something I learned decades ago is still true today. People who use words like "do-gooder" are the bad doers. You and Maggott Wade could use some book learning.


----------

